# Add a Digital Station



## boydivey (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm trying to add a digital station manually to my 921. I did a scan, but one station I wanted wasn't picked up. If I go to the Point Dish and change to Off-Air the channel signal occasionally changes to "green". 

As the manual states, I go to the Local Channels and select "Add DTV". I input the correct channel (ie: the correct channel, not the station id channel) and when the signal is "Locked" I select Save. Once back on all of my saved channels, I don't see the station I just saved. I tried this a few times with no success. 

The signal seems to go from red to green (locked to not locked) every few seconds. I'm thinking this is the problem, but I'm not sure. 

Thanks,


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

It sounds like you might be experiencing multipath. If it can't get a lock, it won't add the channel. Try changing the aim of your antenna, or get a directional antenna with a rotor. What kind of antenna do you have? Indoor or outdoor? type and/or model number? What does antennaweb.org say about the direction and strength of that station? How does it compare to other stations in your area? Any tall buildings or trees in the way? 

-Chris


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

boydivey said:


> I'm trying to add a digital station manually to my 921. I did a scan, but one station I wanted wasn't picked up. If I go to the Point Dish and change to Off-Air the channel signal occasionally changes to "green".
> 
> As the manual states, I go to the Local Channels and select "Add DTV". I input the correct channel (ie: the correct channel, not the station id channel) and when the signal is "Locked" I select Save. Once back on all of my saved channels, I don't see the station I just saved. I tried this a few times with no success.
> 
> ...


The reason the signal strength bar is changing from green to red and you are unable to lock/save the channel is because your signal is not strong enough.
It doesn't sound like a 921 problem. You may have to get a better/ larger antenna or a pre-amp. Without knowing all your specific details it's hard to give any detailed help. Check out this website.Antenna Web This site is very conservative with it's predictions, but they can give you a good idea which type of antenna to use. Check out this site also.Titan TV I found this site to be more accurate in it's predictions. You must register for Titan TV. It's free
Good luck.


----------



## boydivey (Sep 27, 2004)

Eagles said:


> The reason the signal strength bar is changing from green to red and you are unable to lock/save the channel is because your signal is not strong enough.


That's probably the problem. I've checked antenna web before and I'm 34 miles away from nbc, abc, cbs, and fox. All are at 297 degrees. Pretty much everyone in my area cannot get the fox channel. I was trying to force it to see if I could get anything since a "DTV Scan" didn't find it.

I have a big 6' wineguard antenna in my attic. All channels come in fine except Fox. Maybe I should put an amp on the setup.

Thanks,

PS- I can't wait till Nov 15 to see Monday Night Football in HD and see the Cowboys beat the Eagles!!!!!!!


----------



## JOBY (Mar 27, 2004)

If the signal is weak an amp will probably help. I live 80 and 90 miles from San Antonio and Austin. NOTHING comes in without an amp. With the amp I get 12 DTV stations

Joby


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

boydivey said:


> That's probably the problem. I've checked antenna web before and I'm 34 miles away from nbc, abc, cbs, and fox. All are at 297 degrees. Pretty much everyone in my area cannot get the fox channel. I was trying to force it to see if I could get anything since a "DTV Scan" didn't find it.
> 
> I have a big 6' wineguard antenna in my attic. All channels come in fine except Fox. Maybe I should put an amp on the setup.
> 
> ...


Put the antenna on the roof and out of the attic. You will be amazed by the difference. Attics cause way too much reflection of signals! Also, sometime multidirectional antennas allow for way to much multipath. You may need a directional antenna. For some good information about terrestrial reception go to Marks DBSTalk threads listed in Broadcast-HDTV Forum (Where this thread will likely be moved.) MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL IN HD IS SO HOT!


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

boydivey said:


> I have a big 6' wineguard antenna in my attic.
> PS- I can't wait till Nov 15 to see Monday Night Football in HD and see the Cowboys beat the Eagles!!!!!!!


Just an assumption as I don't know what materials your house is constructed with, but it's almost a given that you are loosing a substantial amount of potential signal strength with the antenna mounted in your attic as opposed to your roof top. If your a football, baseball, or NASCAR fan your missing alot of HD programming on FOX. You may want to contact your local Fox affiliates engineering department to see if they are even broadcasting their digital signal at full power, and in HD. Some are not yet up to snuff. If they are at full power, and you really want to get FOX, you may want to try a pre-amp or a roof top install. 
As far as the Eagles and Cowboys match up on Monday night. You should be glad you will be able to watch the game in HD. That will be the only thing for you to look forward to if your a Cowboys fan. HA HA!!!!! Anyway, good luck with the Fox thing. Let me know how you make out.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, this most likely is an antenna issue, and not a 921 issue, so off to the Broadcast forum it goes!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Eagles said:


> Just an assumption as I don't know what materials your house is constructed with, but it's almost a given that you are loosing a substantial amount of potential signal strength with the antenna mounted in your attic as opposed to your roof top.


Believe it or not, nails are the worst enemy for attic antennas. I don't think that anyone considers just how many nails are pounded into the roof. By their strategic placement, they actually reflect, amplify or negate TV signals.


----------

